#   >      Tetrod Board G3SEK?

## Toms

!
        Tetrod Board G3SEK.
 .
  .

----------


## UA3RW

?

----------


## R3BM

.    (PA  -84).     (    ),       ,     -  .     -  .    GM3SEK.

----------


## R3BM

, .      Sprint Layout,    ,      - ,   .      ,       .

----------


## ra3apq

!
  RL3BM -   !
  .
 RA3APQ

----------


## HFuser

,    43-  ,     ,      ,     80 . ,      .

----------


## HFuser

,    R12     ,    ,    .

----------


## HFuser

1  2?    ,  .

----------


## BEAR

,         440,   550 ??    ?

----------


## HFuser

-  M1  M2,           G1    G2     -         .    RV3SEU (!),      .
   550     .        ,    .        ,        550 .

----------


## BEAR

.  .  8 .      129 ,2 129   395  2       14 12

----------


## Veka

> LM748   ?


_:_    ,   ,   __  :Smile: ,
  ,   LM748  uA748, UA748, CA748, MC1748, OPA237, TLE2037 ...
(OP77    "" , ..    )

----------

Serg

----------


## BEAR

,     235    218-      +350 ()    9           12,       ?

----------


## ra9qba

,       ,   PTT.    +12   36 .      ?

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> ,       ,   PTT.    +12   36 .      ?


,       :Shocked:   , -    .     ,    12   .

----------

